# Blonde in the snow..



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i just had to post it, this is just soo me, yes go ahead and laugh after reading it, but i'm sure i'm not the only one out there who would of done this...hehehe..

It was snowing heavily and blowing to the point that visibility was
almost zero
when the little blond got off work. She made her way to her car and
wondered how
she was going to make it home. She sat in her car while it warmed up and
thought
about her situation.
She finally remembered her daddy's advice that if she got caught In
a blizzard she should wait for a snow plow to come by and follow it. That way she
would not
get stuck in a snow drift. This made her feel much better and sure 
enough
in a
little while a snow plow went by and she started to follow it.
As she followed the snow plow she was feeling very smug as they
continued and
she was not having any problem with the blizzard conditions.
After an hour had passed, she was somewhat surprised when the 
snowplow
stopped
and the driver got out and came back to her car and signaled for her to 
roll
down her window.
The snow plow driver wanted to know if she was all right as she had
been
following him for a long time. She said that she was fine and told him 
of her
daddy's advice to follow a snow plow when caught in a blizzard. The 
driver
replied that it was ok with him and she could continue if she wanted, 
but
he was
done with the Wal-Mart parking lot and was going over to Sears next.
:clap::clap:


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

:snap::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::roll::rofl:lmfao


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

:rofl:LOL.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG that is one crazy blonde!!:hammer::roll::rofl:( I couldn't decide which smiley was more fitting)


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Man i hate when that happens to me! lol great story


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

LMAO :rofl:


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

LOVE IT!!! Especially since we just had snow last week!!!


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Lol that is hilarious!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

HAHAHAHA

That was just to funny...


----------

